# F.A.O. GREX



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Seen as you have been ranting about me and what I have been up to, after reading some of your post regarding me slagging other tuners and owners. I think you should wind you neck in. I will always be the first to congratulate any of the GTR owners and tuners who achieve what they have set out to do, knowing first hand how hard it is to push the GTR to the limit. Something I doubt you know anything about.

As for your dislike to my signature, it's there for a reason so tough shit.

I will as always try my best to achieve the goals I set myself. Your info about the White and Lemon are slander to say the least, you haven't got a clue. How on God's green earth do you know because you dont, or even have the cheek to assume such crystal ball madness.

I sat here tonight reading the utter bull you have posted today and thought you may enjoy watching this little video I made just for you :GrowUp: 



YouTube - White ready for action




See you at Shakey next weekend, I will as always try my best.

Like the man said





Smokey 1 said:


> keep taking the photo's and stop typing shite(noah style):chairshot





Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

do you have a link to the thread Mick?


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> <:blahblah:>


Glad to see you've obviously taken what I said to heart, seeing as you've specially dedicated a thread to the subject, and made a video of you doing a burnout in a carpark all for me, I'm impressed. 
As i've said in the other thread cut the bullshit, run the times produce the goods, and i'll happily go away forever


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> Glad to see you've obviously taken what I said to heart, seeing as you've specially dedicated a thread to the subject, and made a video of you doing a burnout in a carpark all for me, I'm impressed.
> As i've said in the other thread cut the bullshit, run the times produce the goods, and i'll happily go away forever


Grex.

I have nothing to prove to you or never will. If you dont like what i say then you know what button to press.

Mick


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Grex.
> 
> I have nothing to prove to you or never will. If you dont like what i say then you know what button to press.
> 
> Mick


Well i'm afraid you do have something to prove to me now, because you've started this thread, AND you've made a video all because of me... so you have everything to prove, how does the pressure feel? Especially as you've talked your way into having to succeed... 

Bring on the 7s eh?


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

m6beg said:


> YouTube - White ready for action
> 
> Mick


Thanks for the new ringtone Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> Well i'm afraid you do have something to prove to me now, because you've started this thread, AND you've made a video all because of me... so you have everything to prove, how does the pressure feel? Especially as you've talked your way into having to succeed...
> 
> Bring on the 7s eh?


I Feel no pressure dude :thumbsup: 

When it's time it will happen. And i will have great enjoyment in rubbing your face right in it.

Like you said on the other thread Perfect -Crutch which wasn't called for.
Perfect Touch are a great bunch of people.

The time might come next week end who knows.


But you have just made a hole for yourself.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ed. said:


> Thanks for the new ringtone Mick


:clap: :clap: :clap: No probs mate lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I Feel no pressure dude :thumbsup:
> 
> When it's time it will happen. And i will have great enjoyment in rubbing your face right in it.


Glad to see that what i've said has gotten through to you enough for you to want to "rub my face right in it" I love it when the message gets through loud and clear 



m6beg said:


> Like you said on the other thread Perfect -Crutch which wasn't called for.
> Perfect Touch are a great bunch of people.


If I had a pound for everytime i've heard you say that....... 



m6beg said:


> The time might come next week end who knows.


Elvis might be back next week...



m6beg said:


> But you have just made a hole for yourself.



Orly?

Care to elaborate, or are you just being silly?


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Take no notice of this bullshit Mick, it always happens when ****ers are jealous 

Nice to chat again by the way m8, thanks for lending me the footpump at Shaky when i was third in line with flat tyres 

(coupla years ago)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

All i can say is the bullshit stops when the flag drops. And you have got to be in it to win it.

If Elvis is your thing then go for it. Like the man said himself. Don't step on my shoes!!!

And mine are yellow not blue!!!

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ChrisR32_GTR said:


> Take no notice of this bullshit Mick, it always happens when ****ers are jealous
> 
> Nice to chat again by the way m8, thanks for lending me the footpump at Shaky when i was third in line with flat tyres
> 
> (coupla years ago)


No probs mate. Nice to hear from you dude. Try and make next weekend if you can.

Mick


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

m6beg said:


> All i can say is the bullshit stops when the flag drops. And you have got to be in it to win it.


no chance in the HKS series then  

why only the GTR you go on about ? seems to be a GTS setting the times to beat at the minute


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy W said:


> no chance in the HKS series then
> 
> why only the GTR you go on about ? seems to be a GTS setting the times to beat at the minute


Ohhhh my god who said the dirt could join in. Don't need your stupid smelly comments cheers.

Go away dick face      

I need to talk to people that know what they are on about. Like Grex.


Right back on to the subject now then we have got rid of the smelly people.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Go away Andy w you make this place stinkuke: uke: uke: uke: uke: 

And no i will not post again if you do dick face.


Mick


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

oh dear, perhaps you should go back to Avatars with the Tweenies in :clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorted!!!!

Cheers smelly :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  


Mick


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

there you go see now the pic matches the childish words 

anyway with your lottery windfall when's the new cage going in to bring your cars into 2008


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

seems to be a trend here, a couple [email protected] who post here and like to piss all over bona-fide GT-R tuner/drivers.

*Either you've got the balls to go for big game, or you're a pussy. And if you're a pussy, let the big boys run the serious stuff, and go play in the sandbox and piss off. *

Not everyone has the resources or the courage to run big-power Skylines. And for those who don't, it's fine, it's cool to see people who do and share the experience. A lot of great people here who love Skylines and will, if they're not now, will someday be running the car of their dreams. Good folks, them. And its all steps in the ladder - I'm pretty happy with what I've got, but I do hope to someday build a 1200bhp monster, get into Mick's league 

I simply cannot understand those who, instead of being part of the club and enjoying, if vicariously, the power of highly-tuned Skylines, decide to be bitter and acrimonious because they're rides are slow and well, it all does stem from low self-esteem, doesn't it?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

m6beg said:


> All i can say is the bullshit stops when the flag drops.


oi you cant use my quote from the other thread like its your own


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I simply cannot understand those who, instead of being part of the club and enjoying, if vicariously, the power of highly-tuned Skylines, decide to be bitter and acrimonious because they're rides are slow and well, it all does stem from low self-esteem, doesn't it?


You make my exact point for me.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*LMAO at this thread*

Grex/Andy W,

Before you start disrespecting someone who's out there and doing it, ask yourself a simple question; 
What have you ever done for either the marque or the community?
Sounds like a lot of jealousy with you two.

FFS, a photographer and a tuners suppository (who probably don't even own a skyline) having a go at someone for having the emotion and passion for the marque but most importantly, the balls to wear their heart on their sleeve. It's actually quite pathetic really


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

matt j said:


> Grex/Andy W,
> 
> Before you start disrespecting someone who's out there and doing it, ask yourself a simple question;
> What have you ever done for either the marque or the community?
> Sounds like a lot of jealousy with you two.


You're totally missing the point, I never claimed to be doing anything for the community, I just post on here from time to time, but i've become sick and tired of reading Mick's same old moaning bullshit that i've already explained in the other thread.
I open a thread which reads "who won at pod" and low and behold, on the first page yet another Begley rant about how "its all a load of shite" despite several people running 8s, when the man doing the moaning can't do anywhere near as good.




matt j said:


> FFS, a photographer and a tuners suppository (who probably don't even own a skyline) having a go at someone for having the emotion and passion for the marque but most importantly, the balls to wear their heart on their sleeve. It's actually quite pathetic really


And which is more pathetic?

Someone filling everyone with shit about 250mph runs, 7s are immanent, not competing because of saftey rules and trying to boycott a racetrack because of it.

OR

Someone who has become bored of seeing threads getting turned into the same old bullshit, care to check the "Crankshaft question" thread, and you'll understand.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Grex, I'm with you on this.

I've never met Mick before, and in real life he's probably a really nice bloke, but on here he just seems to spout non-stop bravado about the Lemon or about Perfect Touch. 

Seeing the EndlessR vs. Lemon thread a few weeks back was a little embarrassing for the forum TBH. It was just a willy waving competition and I hold my hat off to Rick for coming across more professionally in the face of Mick's "I'm gonna trounce you" style comments.

Mick, do yourself a favour and tone it down a little. 

We all have respect for your car and no doubt you will break into the 7s having spent enough time and money with it, but TBH most of us here are sick of having the Lemon and Perfect Touch rammed down our throats. 

Did you ever hear/see Tim spouting as much as you do?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Its just personality types really, I like a humble approach myself. More time for someone who just gets on with the job and comes out and does the buisness. 

Starting a thread about every item in there engine build or to spam every thread with their personal opinion of whats good/bad in the tuner/parts dept is not my style.

Just one of those things, no right or wrong and everyone is entiltled to there own way of presenting themselves.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Mick is very passionate and always has plenty to say, no dought about that and thats great, I'm sure alot of it is just for fun and a wind up but surely he must have quite a bit of racing experience and good results to back up all the talk though?

Mick, what is the best time you've ever done in a skyline on the strip? Lemon and white or any other skyline?

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

xaero1 said:


> Grex, I'm with you on this.
> 
> I've never met Mick before, and in real life he's probably a really nice bloke, but on here he just seems to spout non-stop bravado about the Lemon or about Perfect Touch.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with both of you on this one. I'm only a newish member on the forum but a long time ' troll '.. mick sounds like and i'm sure is a wonderful person but sometimes I wonder when all the ' lemon squeezing ' in other poeple's threads will stop. Not everything needs to be compared to the lemon. It just makes this a sour place in the end (/end lemon quotes haha)... No offence to you mick or anyone but i'm a firm believer that action's speak louder than words.

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

please guys, stop all this.
what i see in this forum is something i am not used to see in other portuguese foruns (few exceptions). friendship, fraternity and will to help others. others, who are new (like me), others who have problems (not me right now, thank god).
why do we have to come here to fight?
most our foruns are like "my ***** is way larger than yours, accelerates harder and corners like a dry gina". im sick of all that crap and thats why i prefer uk foruns.
lets stop this guys.
mick's car is really really fast.
he praises perfect touch, no problem. i praise jurgen @ jm imports and ryan @ 2bar tuning.
everyone has their preference. if mick is so, so so much happy with his car its normal that he speaks about it a lot.
but its also comprehensive that other get fed up with it after the 100th time.

guys, lets all be peaceful. sure you dont want to turn this forum into a PDM (portuguese domestic market) forum
=)








p.s.- my weener is way bigger than all of yours. it turns best, accelerates harder, its prettier, has greater top speed and the chicks dig it.
ok?
=)
peace guys


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

***** stands for p.e.n.i.s. not something more hardcore.
i go to church mind you
=)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Grex, you've really no business here. Enthusiasm and self-esteem are two quite different things. I'm a person with nothing to prove in my life except to enjoy it to the fullest. I believe Mick is also that sort of person. It is utter shite that some [email protected] who doesn't even drive a GT-R would go in on people's extreme love (and yes, some of us take it very far) and interpret that as "having something to prove to others".

What is the REAL point of posting "blah blah my GT-R did this, or that?" It's providing empirical evidence of the capabilities of what a tuned GT-R can do. Nothing more. If you're reading into it more than that, who the f*ck do you think you are, some kind of psychoanalyst? Posting results of a drag run or a race are just posting results, THAT'S IT. It is the nature of some GT-R drivers to explore the outer limits. It is useful to a GT-R community to hear those results.

Again, nothing more Grex. Why you believe that there is more beyond that, I haven't the slightest idea - unless you know these people (including myself) in person. All you can see are words on an internet bulletin board...and for the emotional content behind those words, you, dear Grex, fill it in with your imagination. It says more about you than anything else, really.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Yawn. :chairshot 

None of you should actually be reading this as it was F.A.O. GREX. Nosey buggers the lot of you.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> Grex, you've really no business here. Enthusiasm and self-esteem are two quite different things. I'm a person with nothing to prove in my life except to enjoy it to the fullest. I believe Mick is also that sort of person.


Its an internet forum, not your front room so I have as much business as anyone else posting on here.
There is a big difference between Enthusiasm - self-esteem, and talking complete bullshit all the time, i'm sure I don't need to point these obvious differences out to you.



kismetcapitan said:


> It is utter shite that some [email protected] who doesn't even drive a GT-R would go in on people's extreme love (and yes, some of us take it very far) and interpret that as "having something to prove to others".


If you class boycotting racetracks because of saftey rules, making pointless 250mph speed run posts in the middle of winter just to get attention for something which will never happen, retarded challenges to drivers of other drag cars which will never happen, and countless other things I can't be arsed to mention, as "extreme love" 

Then I guess I am a pretty big [email protected], I won't deny it.

I did actually drive a GTR for 2 years, but i'll let you off on that one  as for expecting someone to prove themselves because they love their car, doesn't matter to me one bit as its nothing to do with me, what annoys me is going into threads to read about something, and its the same old bullshit being spewed time and time again by the same person.

I don't know why it needs explaining to you, its perfectly clear.




kismetcapitan said:


> What is the REAL point of posting "blah blah my GT-R did this, or that?" It's providing empirical evidence of the capabilities of what a tuned GT-R can do. Nothing more. If you're reading into it more than that, who the f*ck do you think you are, some kind of psychoanalyst?


I guess I must be somebody because i'm hitting a pretty big nerve to trigger the op to create such a thread, dedicate a video to me, and then read responses like this... 
Lets face it if I was talking bullshit noone would have bothered listening or the several other people in this thread bothering to post in agreement would have bothered, are they wrong too 




kismetcapitan said:


> Posting results of a drag run or a race are just posting results, THAT'S IT. It is the nature of some GT-R drivers to explore the outer limits. It is useful to a GT-R community to hear those results.


I go to most drag racing events and follow it a lot closer than most other people, its not just about posting results its about achievement and congratulating others when they succeed in their goals and run the times they've been striving to get.... Not throwing toys out of cots and boycotting events.. As i've already explained, its impossible to argue with it because its all plain to see on these very forums 



kismetcapitan said:


> Again, nothing more Grex. Why you believe that there is more beyond that, I haven't the slightest idea - unless you know these people (including myself) in person.
> All you can see are words on an internet bulletin board...and for the emotional content behind those words, you, dear Grex, fill it in with your imagination. It says more about you than anything else, really.


If you can't see it or work it out for yourself then you're blind and I can't work it out for you.

If you're prepared to tell me that i'm imagining things along with everyone else I know both online and personally who agrees, then I dare you to elaborate further


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

is there a link to the thread please?

any results pages etc from pod?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

howsie, just so you know i am portuguese, and i dont really know what FAO means
=)
anyone enlighten me please


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

FAO = For the Attention Of.

as in - OI YOU, GREX - COME HERE!!!!

What a silly thread!

Butuz


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

:chairshot 


:thumbsup: 


opcorn:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Shit like this makes you not want to be part of such community's.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Ive a MASSIVE c0ck... & it c0ck-a-doodle-doo's every morning around 6:30...:blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> Shit like this makes you not want to be part of such community's.


I disagree.

in fact, its interesting to see someone stand up and make some noise when everyone else just wander along like sheep.

i disagree with GREX on the issue that Mick is full of shit. He's full of passion, and perhaps should keep his gob shut, but **** me, he's been having an absolute blast with GTR's for the last few years and has genuinely regenerated interest in some famous cars. 

I hope he does run a 7, or hits 250mph, becasue i think he's genuinly passionette about these cars.

but it can't hurt for someone like GREX to gve him a little kick up the arse once in a while 

mook


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> I disagree.
> 
> in fact, its interesting to see someone stand up and make some noise when everyone else just wander along like sheep.
> 
> ...


have to disagree a bit there mook

For grex to be slagging mick off before the car has run is complete [email protected]@ck's.
I am sure he is aware of the prep he puts in before taking photo's etc
Yet he is unaware of the time and preparation put into running serious power GTR's, hence why fellow owner's who are also pushing the limits know what it is all about.

Everyone needs a kick every now and then but I find it a little underhanded when a Muppet slag's off a dedicated member of the GTR community




Smokey


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

fair enough dude, i can see your point. i'd like to think GREX would be the first to offer his congratulations if mick does achieve his goals?

mook


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Bitch fight


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think we'll all be able to relax after the weekend if Mick does or gets close to what he's aiming for.

Obviously there will be a massive terrets fit if he does an 8 and a full blown epileptic terrets spasim if he runs a 7 and fair enough too.

If the "I'm gunna do this, I'm gunna do that" turns into "I've actually done this and I've done that" I for one, will be very happy for him.

If he doesn't do it however, maybe he should de-tune it a bit till he does?

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I think we'll all be able to relax after the weekend if Mick does or gets close to what he's aiming for.
> 
> Obviously there will be a massive terrets fit if he does an 8 and a full blown epileptic terrets spasim if he runs a 7 and fair enough too.
> 
> ...



de-tune, bloody hell thats not like Mick at all  







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

erm :blahblah: :blahblah: 

Why not meet in the car park and fight about it. Then whoever wins, wins the argument!

Brilliant. :thumbsup:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

m6beg said:


> If Elvis is your thing then go for it. Like the man said himself. Don't step on my shoes!!!
> 
> And mine are yellow not blue!!!


Classic!!  :chuckle:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i disagree
dont know what, but i disagree
i agree that everyone should get along
i agree that my weener is bigger than yours
i disagree with some agreements
i agree with some disagreements


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> erm :blahblah: :blahblah:
> 
> Why not meet in the car park and fight about it. Then whoever wins, wins the argument!
> 
> Brilliant. :thumbsup:


i agree with hedgehog dodger on this one you guys obviously don't get on so i would suggest either agree to not slag each other off or meet in a car park somewhere and sort it out there.Although i'd be wary about slagging people off i've never met they could be serial killers for all i know.or don't just a suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> erm :blahblah: :blahblah:
> 
> Why not meet in the car park and fight about it. Then whoever wins, wins the argument!
> 
> Brilliant. :thumbsup:




What did you put in that sandwich  :chairshot


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I believe Grex makes 1 or 2 fair points IMHO. Threads like this make it quite clear which 'camp' folks are in and it does make me chuckle. It seems the dissenters get jumped on by the usual disciples at the first sign of sacrilege :chuckle: :chuckle:

However, fair play to Mick and I hope that he *does* achieve something special for the benefit of the Skyline community as a whole.

Just my 2p.

TT


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

No pressure Mick, I'm sure a 7 will be no trouble for ya, good luck


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> All i can say is the bullshit stops when the flag drops. And you have got to be in it to win it.


I very much doubt it, judging from previous experience of what you say Mick.

Infact i'd rephrase it to state:

"The bullshit starts when I won't race in the big series' because the pod won't allow my unsafe car to run, so to keep myself in the limelight i'll chuck mud at the wall and hope some of it will stick *ahem* _250mph Lemon_ *ahem*

You don't fool me.





m6beg said:


> If Elvis is your thing then go for it. Like the man said himself. Don't step on my shoes!!!
> 
> And mine are yellow not blue!!!
> 
> Mick


Yellow with piss morelike..

Also, i'll remind everyone to duck next time you run the Lemon, those driveshafts don't half whistle as they fly through the air.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

As soon as Grex runs a 7 in his car, or does anything remotely impressive behind the wheel of a GT-R for that matter, I'll give him my upmost respect. Without that though, he's just really a troll.

This is the GT-R *Owner's* Club.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> This is the GT-R *Owner's* Club.


No, this forum is GTR.co.uk and here for Skyline enthusiasts to share their ideas and views. This is what Grex has been contributing to.

GTROC is a different entity.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

xaero1 said:


> No, this forum is GTR.co.uk and here for Skyline enthusiasts to share their ideas and views. This is what Grex has been contributing to.
> 
> GTROC is a different entity.


Well said.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> As soon as Grex runs a 7 in his car, or does anything remotely impressive behind the wheel of a GT-R for that matter, I'll give him my upmost respect. Without that though, he's just really a troll.
> 
> This is the GT-R *Owner's* Club.


If I wanted to run 7s i'd have gotten on with it a long time ago, and you wouldn't have heard much about it until it happened. But we can all make up hundreds of pointless scenarios about what a particular person can or cannot do, I'm sure I don't need to repeat myself from earlier.
If this is the best you can come back with it pretty much proves everything i've said anyway, I expected more from you tbh.

Regarding the trolls, I think you'll find the author of this thread is someone other than me, further more it was addressed to me and actually has nothing to do with you, which makes you the "Troll" i'm afraid.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> As soon as Grex runs a 7 in his car, or does anything remotely impressive behind the wheel of a GT-R for that matter, I'll give him my upmost respect. Without that though, he's just really a troll.
> 
> This is the GT-R *Owner's* Club.


This is a forum for eveyone to voice there opinion, it's pretty rude of you to write grex off like he isn't worthy of voicing his opinion because he doesn't have a " 7 second " or " high hp " gt-r. Using that same logic you and 99% of users should stop contributing to this discussion because we aren't in the same " league " as mick? Nonsense. I don't agree with everything GREX is saying. but on that same note as that i don't like how everything is compared to the ' lemon ' or many build up threads or general threads have been ruined with something to do with the lemon.. I'm not a lemon hater and i can't wait to see it in run into the 7's because it will happen and it will be a massive achivement.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the lemon isnt going to run 7's..... the ex duke white one is the one thats supposedly going to.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> This is a forum for eveyone to voice there opinion, it's pretty rude of you to write grex off


it is rude, and not how I normally behave towards people. But when a person, who doesn't even have a GT-R, comes around here every once in a while just to talk trash about whoever doesn't meet his standards, well, that's a troll, and I feel that old Grex here has nothing more to contribute here than crapping all over us. Read his post history, and then you'll get an idea of where I'm coming from.

And to Grex, I apologise for the GTROC as a whole that some of us, well, are simply not good enough for you. I'll be sure to spend my days thinking of ways to better myself so that you may someday deem me "worthy", which will of course be the greatest moment of my life.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

ChristianR said:


>




FPMSL!!!!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I feel that old Grex here has nothing more to contribute here than crapping all over us. Read his post history, and then you'll get an idea of where I'm coming from.


*AHEM* - _*Mind the trolls *_- *AHEM* 

Crapping all over you? I spend more time talking nonsense in the rant forum these days because its good fun, I hardly class it as crapping on people.. Or is this some way of getting back at me for our little rant when you were busy bragging about your "too fast too spurious" street antics, getting laughed at by Ferrari and Lambo owners, whilst in your clapped out R32

Don't be too quick to slate my contribution to this community, when you yourself are nothing other than a keyboard warrior, the fact that you've joined in on this thread by trying to slag me off when i've said NOT ONE SINGLE WORD to you, proves it.

As for contribution to the community I guess you'll discount the amount of photographs i've taken of some of the members cars, which i've given them out of sheer goodwill, some of which have been published, been in the calendars/websites etc... 

Or is that not contributing positivley in some way?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> it is rude, and not how I normally behave towards people. But when a person, who doesn't even have a GT-R, comes around here every once in a while just to talk trash about whoever doesn't meet his standards, well, that's a troll, and I feel that old Grex here has nothing more to contribute here than crapping all over us. Read his post history, and then you'll get an idea of where I'm coming from.
> 
> And to Grex, I apologise for the GTROC as a whole that some of us, well, are simply not good enough for you. I'll be sure to spend my days thinking of ways to better myself so that you may someday deem me "worthy", which will of course be the greatest moment of my life.


I disagree. He *is* contributing, just not by your standards, has owned a GT-R, can spell and is literate. 

He's got more going for him than most.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

ChristianR said:


>


Very good. Now I wonder does he really mean thumbs up or down as these have been confused in the past. :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

clapped out, eh? pfft. Easy to slander a car you've never seen or driven. Doesn't bother me much, I know what's been done to it and what's being done to it right now - ten grand to freshen things up, restore the car to showroom-new condition...but with two and a half times the power. drop in the bucket, so I wouldn't necessarily call it clapped out. Pride and joy, really. No detail overlooked.

This board used to be a treasure trove of information and likely the highest-quality discussions regarding GT-Rs anywhere on the net. However, it has surely disintegrated into pissing matches and divisive arguments, slagging members who post about their driving.

There's no point really, on this board anymore. The quality people, the knowledgable and the tuners don't post here anymore. As you said, it's just posting a bunch of nonsense for good fun. The real discussions, the talk of advanced technical aspects of the RB26 and the GT-R in general, pfft, gone. Driven out by the riff-raff, why should I dirty my hands with you anyways? You're worthless to me - you've never posted anything worthwhile about the tuning or operation of an RB26 - it either doesn't interest you, or is so technically beyond you that you can't.

Taking pictures of cars? A great passion to be sure, but it's like walking around photographing girls because you can't actually shag any of them. I just jumped in here because I hated to see a guy with such phenomenal passion for the GT-R, much like my own, get slagged off for being overexcited about his car. The man DRIVES his cars. I don't really see why Mick needed to be pissed on, and having been misunderstood in the same way, I thought I'd speak up for the guy.

And Tweenierob? I live in Korea, never met the guy, but my car runs better because of help he's given me. He may not be God, but he sure as **** knows what he's doing. One of the most outstanding mates I've ever come across in the motorhead world. Good, honest man. Wish I could say that for everyone.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Howsie said:


> I disagree. He *is* contributing, just not by your standards, has owned a GT-R, can spell and is literate.
> 
> He's got more going for him than most.


I guess, I've never met the guy, and it's the nature of these forums....if I were local, made it out to meets with good old Moby Dick, etc, then I'm certain I wouldn't be at odds with him, or others for that matter, and I sincerely think they'd be upstanding folk as well.

But this is the internet, just a bunch of keyboard [email protected] Hell, I could be a to$$er myself without even a car, let alone a GT-R, just talking nonsense, and y'all would be none the wiser. The nature of the web.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Grex*

Grex for the win.

Agree entirely with Howsie, of all the nonsense rubbish that gets posted on here, Grex has got a bullet proof vest, touting a machine gun as far as I am concerned, whilst most others are standing about naked armed with a spud-gun, pretending to be a threat


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> clapped out, eh? pfft. Easy to slander a car you've never seen or driven. Doesn't bother me much, I know what's been done to it and what's being done to it right now - ten grand to freshen things up, restore the car to showroom-new condition...but with two and a half times the power. drop in the bucket, so I wouldn't necessarily call it clapped out. Pride and joy, really. No detail overlooked.


I bet the Ferrari and Lambo drivers still laughed pretty hard though, as some kid trying to prove himself spends all night trying to justify spending 10 grand on an old car just to beat them off the traffic lights... I bet they were impressed.



kismetcapitan said:


> This board used to be a treasure trove of information and likely the highest-quality discussions regarding GT-Rs anywhere on the net. However, it has surely disintegrated into pissing matches and divisive arguments, slagging members who post about their driving.


Like the argument you're directly contributing to, and have accelerated out of all proportion in this very thread. No one asked you to come in here and have a go, you came in on your own accord so your as much to blame as me or anyone else.

You should aim this part of your post at Mick because HE created the thread not me.




kismetcapitan said:


> There's no point really, on this board anymore. The quality people, the knowledgable and the tuners don't post here anymore. As you said, it's just posting a bunch of nonsense for good fun.


Your blaming me for that? *lol* I *URGE* you to take a look at the "Crankshaft Question" thread.. he'll i'll even provide you a link to it:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/96504-crankshaft-question.html?highlight=crankshaft+question

You still blame me?



kismetcapitan said:


> The real discussions, the talk of advanced technical aspects of the RB26 and the GT-R in general, pfft, gone. Driven out by the riff-raff, why should I dirty my hands with you anyways? You're worthless to me - you've never posted anything worthwhile about the tuning or operation of an RB26 - it either doesn't interest you, or is so technically beyond you that you can't.


I can see quite a few decent threads in the technical section, people discussing technical aspects and how to get the best from their cars... 

I'm worthless to you? 

Orly?

Why do you seem hellbent on arguing with me? i'm obviously worth the effort you've put into making these points, and kicking off at me in a thread when i've not said a single word to you in the outset, don't think i'm worth anything? don't respond to my points - plain and simple..




kismetcapitan said:


> Taking pictures of cars? A great passion to be sure, but it's like walking around photographing girls because you can't actually shag any of them.


Normally I shag the girls I photograph not the cars 



kismetcapitan said:


> I just jumped in here because I hated to see a guy with such phenomenal passion for the GT-R, much like my own, get slagged off for being overexcited about his car. The man DRIVES his cars. I don't really see why Mick needed to be pissed on, and having been misunderstood in the same way, I thought I'd speak up for the guy.


Phenomenal passion for the GTR? 

You mean simply buying famous cars so people will take him seriously, hell we can all do that..
Mind you, it kind of sucks after you've been doing it for years and achieved nothing, and whilst trying to cover it up blame everything else.




kismetcapitan said:


> And Tweenierob? I live in Korea, never met the guy, but my car runs better because of help he's given me. He may not be God, but he sure as **** knows what he's doing. One of the most outstanding mates I've ever come across in the motorhead world. Good, honest man. Wish I could say that for everyone.


Apart from the Korea bit, and the absence of "FOOKIN DADDY" anyone else would think that Mick had just written that...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I think we should leave this between Grex and Mick. He's conspicuous by his absence.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

> You mean simply buying famous cars so people will take him seriously, hell we can all do that..
> Mind you, it kind of sucks after you've been doing it for years and achieved nothing, and whilst trying to cover it up blame everything else.


I'm not getting involved in the rest of it...but I would like to comment on the above.

Since Mick bought the lemon it's had a completely new engine, new turbo's, new cams, new injectors, new internals, new fuel system, different engine management, different suspension, different gearbox, different diffs, to name but a few items. 

The Duke I believe has been seriously re-worked as well.

Neither cars are as Mick bought them - by a long shot. So I don't think it's fair to say he's "just bought famous cars" - implying he's bought complete cars and never changed them. I know he's put a stack of money into both (much like many others have done). 

If he doesn't achieve his goals I take my hat off to him for giving it a damn good go. He has a lot of drive though - so I am expecting him to achieve some good things this year, with both cars.

He did very well at TOTB last year (finally getting in the 9's and breaking 200mph in 1 mile). Top scoring GTR at TOTB, etc. Those were his main objectives and he achieved them.

As for the other crap....clearly there is a clash of personalities - which isn't going to be resolved over an internet forum. Just use the "ignore" button and it's problem solved - there's more to life than arguing over this shite !

Edited: Damn typo's !


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Grex, top thread :thumbsup: 

Mook/Xaero1, your posts sums up exactly my opinion too :thumbsup: 

kismetcaptain, IMO, you are making yourself sound a little foolish fighting Mick's battle when he hasn't even replied himself. Take your nose out of his arse mate


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ig*



> Just use the "ignore" button and it's problem solved


Done, your on it


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> kismetcaptain, IMO, you are making yourself sound a little foolish fighting Mick's battle when he hasn't even replied himself. Take your nose out of his arse mate


a little? I've just made a complete ass of myself, what are you talking about?? Grex, you're right. This is not my fight.

I just didn't take too kindly to having my R32 slagged. FYI, in Korea after you have a go with someone, you're supposed to bow (well, more of a nod because you're in a car), maybe exchange a couple friendly words, cause in the end its all for the love of driving. Only once have I encountered an asshole - that Enzo driver.

I ran into the guy who drives the silver Carrera GT I struggled against awhile back. He said "hey, you're the guy with the fast Skyline!" and then asked me about the mods I had done to get the car as quick as it is. Friendly guy, and we talked a bit about the king of the Korean wangan, the guy with the JUN Lemon Supra, and how that car is just too fast on the highway to beat, unless you've got a Veyron. And yes, doesn't matter what you drive, getting spanked at an underground drag by a JDM car is not something these supercar drivers laugh off. One guy was so obsessed with beating that Supra that he eventually took out the Enzo from his shop (had delivery mileage only, meant for sale) and ran the hell out of it, and still lost to that Toyota. I wouldn't call that laughing at poor kids in tuned JDM cars. Generally speaking my car gets respect in this town. Maybe England is different - there are less than 100 GT-Rs in Korea, it's a very rare car.

I don't know what kind of snobbery goes along with exotic owners in England, but in my neighborhood, I've only really run into it once. The Skyline carries such a mythical reputation in Korea that few people would race one if money were on the line - you can't know what state of tune is under the hood, and too many Koreans are like Americans in thinking "Skyline...they make 1000bhp!"

Ah, I'll shut me mouth now and stop digging my hole even deeper


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Done, your on it


Glad to be of service.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> But this is the internet, just a bunch of keyboard [email protected] Hell, I could be a to$$er myself without even a car, let alone a GT-R, just talking nonsense, and y'all would be none the wiser. The nature of the web.




It's all banter Kismet, pleased you realise that now ,so your not gonna ship your car over to the UK and race Grex then


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

at the end of the day it all comes down to this:

yeah mick may say "250mph" and "7 seconds" and big it all up, but hell tbh if it was me and i was putting all the time and effort in, then yeah id like to go on about it and get everyone hyped up about something he is trying to do that would be one of the best and biggest things in UK skyline tuning to ever happen

I have never really met mick properly so i have no reason here to be "up his arse" but i fully respect what he and perfect touch are trying to do with these cars and think that this thread is a complete joke, it should just be left alone by everyone now as it just sounds like grex has a big lemon stuck up his ar5e and isnt happy about it and fancied a rant, nothing more :nervous: 

I really do hope mick gets the 7 or does 250 just so I can read the thread he will post in response to this  


I would put money on the fact that all this probably just spurs him on that much more to do what we all want to see achieved.....

I think it will be something that we should all be proud of if we are true skyline enthusiasts :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

plkettle said:


> at the end of the day it all comes down to this:
> 
> I think it will be something that we should all be proud of if we are true skyline enthusiasts :thumbsup:



Well said mate 








Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> a little? I've just made a complete ass of myself, what are you talking about?? Grex, you're right. This is not my fight.


 




Daz said:


> I'm not getting involved in the rest of it...but I would like to comment on the above.
> 
> Neither cars are as Mick bought them - by a long shot. So I don't think it's fair to say he's "just bought famous cars" - implying he's bought complete cars and never changed them. I know he's put a stack of money into both (much like many others have done).


Trouble is, they've pretty much ended up worse after he's owned them than before. The duke for example, in my opinion has been totally screwed over, from what i've seen of it, it looks like someone has driven it out of the kiddies playpen of the local "Whacky Warehouse" with the stuff written all over it. 
No one can deny what that car has achieved in its past history. 
When the duke came up for sale I saw it as an opportunity for someone to get a proven car which with the right crew and approach could be taken right back into the 8s or lower, with plenty of practise and the right driver... 
But now its been turned into a road car :nervous:

I mean, look at a certain other pro GTST recently running low 8s, one i've been following with enthusiasm, correct me if i'm wrong but the king of pro-modified drag racing in europe (Andy Robinson) has been working on that car and I remember it being run under the watchful eye of him last year at Japshow, you don't just stumble across 8s and god forbid 7s, there is a HUGE amount of setup and learning curve to be followed in getting a drag GTR to run these numbers, yet Mick talks as though its just going to happen for him with no experience whatsoever of running that quickly before. 




Daz said:


> If he doesn't achieve his goals I take my hat off to him for giving it a damn good go. He has a lot of drive though - so I am expecting him to achieve some good things this year, with both cars.
> 
> He did very well at TOTB last year (finally getting in the 9's and breaking 200mph in 1 mile). Top scoring GTR at TOTB, etc. Those were his main objectives and he achieved them.


All done years before by Rocket Ronnie, including good times on the handling track, not that i'm trying to take Micks achievements away from him, but we never heard the end of it last year..

I'm not going to argue with what you're saying because you are stating facts and numbers, and it really is a very small part of what i'm saying from previous posts, everyone has their own opinion and you're entitled to it, the thing which I don't enjoy is the way the facts are presented, the hidden agendas, arse licking and boycotting.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grex said:


> you don't just stumble across 8s and god forbid 7s, there is a HUGE amount of setup and learning curve to be followed in getting a drag GTR to run these numbers, yet Mick talks as though its just going to happen for him with no experience whatsoever of running that quickly before.
> 
> .


Do you have a link to that thread?






Smokey


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Grex said:


> You don't just stumble across 8s and god forbid 7s, there is a HUGE amount of setup and learning curve to be followed in getting a drag GTR to run these numbers, yet Mick talks as though its just going to happen for him with no experience whatsoever of running that quickly before.


Best comment on this tread so far bar none, having alot of money doesn't mean its a free pass to success.

There is a massive difference between the high 9 Mick has done once and a low 9, then double the efffort and if your lucky, your into the high 8s, then try making that high 8 into solid mid 8s, not easy at all.

Once you have that sorted, which takes most people quite some time, allow 2 to 3 times as long and a shyte load more $$ and experimenting and practice to get low 8s, then tripple it again to get a 7, every 10th is a battle at that level.

Nothing wrong with Micks enthusiasm but he'll be blessed with "the golden ticket" if he gets into very low 8s or the 7s within his first 2 or 3 meetings.

Anyway, only 3 or 4 more days till we'll all know the result, maybe Mick knows something none of us do and he'll bust out 7s like there's no tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Grex said:


> All done years before by Rocket Ronnie, including good times on the handling track, not that i'm trying to take Micks achievements away from him, but we never heard the end of it last year..


Glad someone remembers that, Ronnie did indeed go FASTER than Mick (203.9 MPH, the highest speed ever seen at Elvington in 1 mile). And in fact faster on the 1/4 too, at 9.74 - With a complete interior and roll cage.

http://www.abbeymotorsport.co.uk/images/media/RocketRon_HalfPage.JPG

More power to you Grex, I'm sick of all the horsecrap being talked here. Maybe Mick will pull a 7 out of the hat, and if he does, good for him - but what the forum can do without are PT's Majorettes constantly slamming everyone else in the UK in response to their own personal agenda's. If PT are the best tuners in the world, good for them, everyone will catch on and every other tuner will go out of business - but until that day we don't all need to hear it every time Tweenie does a nice job of changing someones oil.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

As everyone has had a fair say-Can I suggest we pause/close the thread UNTILL the big show has finished!? (It does not make the club very friendly looking to new members IMHO.

Steve


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> Do you have a link to that thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/867294-post179.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/833691-post131.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/889625-post44.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/858497-post51.html

Can't be bothered to find anymore.

off to the pub :wavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mod hat on.

TREG, as Mick opened this thread, i'll give him the say so on when to close it. 

mook


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

dan0h said:


> Glad someone remembers that


I think the Rocket has legendary status  I'll certainly never forget the things he's achieved (including his 209mph which I have the clip of somewhere).

Hope you're keeping well Dan.

Anyway...going off topic.

No more posts on this thread from me.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

dan0h said:


> Glad someone remembers that, Ronnie did indeed go FASTER than Mick (203.9 MPH, the highest speed ever seen at Elvington in 1 mile). And in fact faster on the 1/4 too, at 9.74 - With a complete interior and roll cage.


Makes you wonder if Mick was being held back... :nervous:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

matt j said:


> Makes you wonder if Mick was being held back... :nervous:


Matt, I bearly recognised you - writing in English? I thought latin was your thing? It might make _you_ wonder, but I know the reality was that Ronnies car had more power - simple as that, it had a damn great slug of Nitrous that the Lemon doesnt/didnt.

If we're talking without Nitrous here, the lemon actually had slightly more power at the hubs. But once the Nitrous was on for the rocket, it easily made up the difference and then some. I'm sure you have some great conspiracy theory, cooked up by yourself and your team of media moguls. I know that "another party" has already suggested that the Lemon was held back on purpose. I can assure you, we went all out with both cars, with what was given - and they both gave as good as they could, given their respective specifications. I personally tried to champion for the use of better fuels for both the cars (one of the reasons why, along with differential changes, the Lemon prospored a little in PT's hands - shortly before it broke itself, and then blame was attemptedly pointed at various parties), but alas the decision to use only Sunoco 109 GT was not mine.

However Matt, I'm sure you'd much rather believe it was all my, and Abbey's fault that the Lemon was a few tenths off of the Rocket - regardless of my assurances. On a final note I assure you, I had no bias towards either car. I didnt care which one was the fastest top speed or 1/4 mile - as long as it was one of the two that I'd mapped.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> Makes you wonder if Mick was being held back... :nervous:



i have heard some poor bullshit 1/4 excuses in my time but that is a fookin gem:chuckle:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

plkettle said:


> at the end of the day it all comes down to this:
> 
> yeah mick may say "250mph" and "7 seconds" and big it all up, but hell tbh if it was me and i was putting all the time and effort in, then yeah id like to go on about it and get everyone hyped up about something he is trying to do that would be one of the best and biggest things in UK skyline tuning to ever happen


Stating the obvious, although I think you'll agree if certain people spent less time hyping stuff up, and more time coming back with actual results it would be far better for the UK skyline community. Instead of the other stuff i've already mentioned and can't be bothered to repeat, use the search function if you need enlightening.



plkettle said:


> I have never really met mick properly so i have no reason here to be "up his arse" but i fully respect what he and perfect touch are trying to do with these cars and think that this thread is a complete joke, it should just be left alone by everyone now as it just sounds like grex has a big lemon stuck up his ar5e and isnt happy about it and fancied a rant, nothing more :nervous:


You think this thread is a complete joke, then laugh at the author of it, and yourself for making it more of one.

As for me having a lemon up my arse and fancying a rant - hell i'm always up for a good rant, and why shouldn't I be?
Do you really think this thread has had been rated 5 stars, dedicated to me and even a video made and put on youtube because i've gone off on a meaningless rant?

Its called "hitting a nerve" 



plkettle said:


> I really do hope mick gets the 7 or does 250 just so I can read the thread he will post in response to this


Keep dreaming then.



plkettle said:


> I would put money on the fact that all this probably just spurs him on that much more to do what we all want to see achieved.....
> 
> I think it will be something that we should all be proud of if we are true skyline enthusiasts :thumbsup:


Drivel.

Something we should all be proud of, would be people accepting rules and getting together and running in one big event where the times ran are undisputed fair and safe according to a standard set of rules, and no one can argue otherwise.

At the moment you have people like Mick doing the exact opposite, he's attempting to wreck the pro japanese drag racing scene by boycotting the major events and trying to get enough people into his own series so he can add credibility to any time he may run outside of any official or recognised circumstances, its not exactly difficult to see.

We're not running 12s and 13s at RWYB on a sunday afternoon here, this is seriously fast dangerous drag racing with 1/4 times and terminal speeds approaching the mid range pro class racing (super modified etc), don't expect it to be taken seriously by anyone if there aren't any rules, and don't expect to be taken seriously by spitting your dummy out over it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*The suspence is almost killing me........*

Not long now and we'll all know once and for all.

7s are immanent for the white and high 8s for the Lemon in full street trim (no cage though cause he doesn't have to) :thumbsup:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Not long now and we'll all know once and for all.
> 
> 7s are immanent for the white and high 8s for the Lemon in full street trim (no cage though cause he doesn't have to) :thumbsup:


You know what, after all this I might take a trip down to Shakespeare this weekend just to watch the fun and games unfold, god forbid I may even take my cameras 
7s or 11s, it'll still be a record for a mobile playpen


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why is everyone gushing over Mick making the 7's and thinking it will be such a Godsend to the Skyline World if he does? Why not anyone else like Andy or John that are already in the low 8's .


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

*hypocritical.*



m6beg said:


> Seen as you have been ranting about me and what I have been up to, after reading some of your post regarding me slagging other tuners and owners. I think you should wind you neck in. I will always be the first to congratulate any of the GTR owners and tuners who achieve what they have set out to do, knowing first hand how hard it is to push the GTR to the limit. Something I doubt you know anything about.
> 
> As for your dislike to my signature, it's there for a reason so tough shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hope you do make it this weekend Grex, would be nice to chat face to face because you come across as a right Knobhead on here. Hope you prove me wrong










Smokey :bawling:


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

never mind all the bitching m6beg that car sounds sweet hope you achieve the times you're chasing/hoping for is that an rb30 in that car ? i recently spent some time in oz around the vl calais turbo guys their cars sound like that and one guy with a tony rigoli car did 7.9 secs at i think it was 171mph anyway the vid is on their website Welcome to Rigoli Racing! The Premier Import Performance Tuners apparently he runs with full interior too :bowdown1:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> hope you do make it this weekend Grex, would be nice to chat face to face because you come across as a right Knobhead on here. Hope you prove me wrong


Thats it is it?
Thats all you can come back with pmsl. 

"I come across as a right knobhead" .. 

Or should that be "that guy is a knobhead because he's slagged our secret plans of filling everyone with shit, then sitting back and watching as everyone worships us, in our fake limelight of nothingness"

You do realise that the more cheapshots you take at me, the more i'll continue to rub it in, I thought you would have realised this many pages ago, obviously I overestimated you...


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

i'm seriously not in the loop/in crowd clique what is happening this weekend and where i might be able to go ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> mod hat on.
> 
> TREG, as Mick opened this thread, i'll give him the say so on when to close it.
> 
> mook




Mook.:thumbsup: 


Thanks for that    


I have just got in from work. Good god the thread has gone big.

I have just read the whole thing.

Seems to me there are a lot of people who don't want my two Skylines to do any good. And a lot of people that do.


That's life i suppose.


The only reason i do this shit is for me. I love and breath the Skyline.

I know i get a bit carried away when i achieve a goal but that's me i am full passion for my cars.


We will always have our doubters and believers, That's what makes a forum.

What i do not like is when people get personal.

If they do want to get personal then i will be at Shakespeare county raceway on Sat 17/5/08 and 18/5/08 and it can be dealt with there no problem.


When reading the thread.

There is a few new faces and some of old. What i do not want is this to turn into a tuner war, Or start arguments between other members.

After all it is my two cars we are talking about here. So if anyone wants a fight then fight me, I am old enough and strong enough to cope, I do not need any bodyguards!! If the above hatred parties need to slag me off then that's fine by me.

One thing is for sure i will be giving this 100% for the White and the Lemon. This has just spurred me even more to achieve the 2008 targets.



Last words.

Mook mate. Please let this thread carry on it will be a pleasure to respond to whomever.


All the best to everyone.

See you all at the weekend.     


Mick


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

if i do go to this do at shakespeare i won't be in my 33gt-r as i have an alarming knocking noise coming from my exhaust cam area and have been advised not to drive it again by rb motorsport until it's been up to them to find out for sure what's up with it.so please don't take the piss if i turn up in my workhorse car(a citroen).with a bit of luck i may hitch a ride with bobdawelder (if he's going):thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

skyline andy said:


> please don't take the piss if i turn up in my workhorse car(a citroen)


No dought someone will be along shortly to take the piss mate, you can bet on that as thats what this thread is all about :thumbsup:


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

well can't help my workhorse car mate it's cheap i thrash it and keep the "PROPER" car for the weekends i'm not rich but can just about afford the skyline sorry:sadwavey:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

good lord this makes me want to fly in (uh, without my car!!) to see the runs....for god's sake someone take video and post them up!!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Got Time Attack and EDC on this weekend but you can be sure I will be rushing home after to see how this thread develops  

Grex, you argue well and raise, as far as I am concerned, valid points. Regardless of any outcome I think you gave some people a well needed kick back into reality and highlighted those people who have achieved excellent results that for whatever reason by and large seem to get "passed over" on this forum.

Mick, I sincearly hope you do well on the day, Shakespears a great strip and the team there are fantastic, good luck !


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Grex said:


> You know what, after all this I might take a trip down to Shakespeare this weekend just to watch the fun and games unfold, god forbid I may even take my cameras
> 7s or 11s, it'll still be a record for a mobile playpen



one of the best posts so far!!:thumbsup:

Agree with crail loser, mick has sent me free stickers etc before all because he loves skylines, i have been into them for 5 years and owned 5 and am still only 27 years young. I hope to be around here for many more years and the tuners bitching i think will never go away but people do name drop a bit much, let the results do the talking. All in all though I hope Mick gets the 7 in the white as its not just money he throws its effort i have seriously modded a few cars and it is stressful when things go wrong and deadlines are missed but i also agree with alot of What Grex has said. Kismet, sorry but you have comes across as micks sidekick lol


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

What a thread  

Plenty of truths and plenty of bullshit :blahblah: :blahblah: 

But then again, bullshit does baffle brains :chuckle: 

Mick, good luck with your runs this weekend, whatever the times, I do hope you achieve your goals mate. :thumbsup: 


If you defiantly want to put the ‘white’ one into the sevens give me a shout, I have not got a ride for Knockhill TA, so I could pop down and pilot it for you!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Crail Loser said:


> Got Time Attack and EDC on this weekend but you can be sure I will be rushing home after to see how this thread develops
> 
> Grex, you argue well and raise, as far as I am concerned, valid points. Regardless of any outcome I think you gave some people a well needed kick back into reality and highlighted those people who have achieved excellent results that for whatever reason by and large seem to get "passed over" on this forum.
> 
> Mick, I sincearly hope you do well on the day, Shakespears a great strip and the team there are fantastic, good luck !


Good post.. Good luck to all who are chasing the 7's ...Lets hope that the turn out is better than round one at Shakespeare.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well I think we can all agree that Skylines are cars with enormous potential and that unbridled love, passion, and enthusiasm for them is something we all share. We all love it when the R35 laps the 'Ring in 7'29", we will all love it when a GT-R, Mick's or someone else's, runs a 7 or beats the Veyron's top speed.

Let's face it - these cars are amazing.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i'm worried about you :| 

I think you have 'relations' with that car of yours lol


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Well,

Where to start..?

Ever wondered why tweenie or Perfect Touch get so much praise? Is it because our service is at a higher level? Perhaps...
I'm happy to take any negative comments about us, have a good look into why the comments come about though. Maybe when youve had your arsehole ripped open by another tuner and all fo a sudden you find an honest good value for money company who doesnt do that you wanna shout about them.
We dont have some brain washing machine here that makes people put the good praise up 

Maybe its because some nights i am still on the dyno at midnight getting customers cars done, rather than saying 'sorry mate you cant have your car back yet'. You only have to take a look at our carpark, full of other tuners cars, why is that? You may ask 'who knows', well the customers surely do!!

Danoh, cant knock Rockets results. But to say you tried your best with the lemon. Pull the other one!!
Whilst driving to PT the first time, Mick had to pull over on the motorway as the car was overheating. Radiator so ****ed i cant believe no damage had come, why didnt you spot this? I had the car for one week and put it in the nines and another 20mph on the top speed!! ONE WEEK!! in 2 years of tuning the lemon and god knows how much money you didnt come close, in fact I was standing next to mick when he phoned you and you said one of the mods i did was a massive backwards step guess not eh.. 

Before i had even spoken to mick i an recall looking at pics of the lemon at santa pod, the back of the car was a disgrace!! you need to have a good check of your mapping skills Dan, ive lost count of how many cars i have mapped after you have had your hands on them, every single car has had improvements bar none!! Dont believe me? have a phone of your customers and ask away. Mark has control now, he's already making a vast improvement on the mapping you used to do at Abbey, not hard though really.
Recall TOTB year before last? first time we met. 
You were walking about stressing about the shit sunaco fuel and how you hadnt seen much gains on micks car, how comes pretty much every other tuner i know can get gains from it? I know the answer is in the back of the car 
You personally gave mick graphs for 670hp at the hubs on pump gas at 1.5bar, i hadnt touched the car and dyno'd it... 620hp at the flywheel , couple of hours later it was producing 710hp at 1.2bar 
How many more customers with 'Danoh's Map' am i going to see who arent happy with their cars? Why do they leave here happy with another 10mpg and dont cover the car behind in unburnt fuel when on the gas./

Maybe customers rant about our oil changes, maybe thats because it doesnt cost a grand for an oil change 

Grex, Not sure what your beef is with PT or me.. Cant say ive ever spoken to you?

I wont get back on here for a little while, some of us  have work to keep us busy.

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Reading over this thread and the other one I find it very funny that your information is so alarmingly wrong.



Grex said:


> Trouble is, they've pretty much ended up worse after he's owned them than before. The duke for example, in my opinion has been totally screwed over, from what i've seen of it, it looks like someone has driven it out of the kiddies playpen of the local "Whacky Warehouse" with the stuff written all over it.
> 
> 
> But now its been turned into a road car :nervous:


A nine second road car, that hit 202 mph in a mile? hardly a easy achievement




Grex said:


> As for me having a lemon up my arse and fancying a rant - hell i'm always up for a good rant, and why shouldn't I be?
> Do you really think this thread has had been rated 5 stars, dedicated to me and even a video made and put on youtube because i've gone off on a meaningless rant?
> 
> Its called "hitting a nerve"


definitely worth the 5mins in windows movie maker for a laugh, seems to have gotten your back right up




Grex said:


> Drivel.
> 
> Something we should all be proud of, would be people accepting rules and getting together and running in one big event where the times ran are undisputed fair and safe according to a standard set of rules, and no one can argue otherwise.


The rules have changed somewhat, the White was able to run there last year but not in 2008 ?




Grex said:


> You mean simply buying famous cars so people will take him seriously, hell we can all do that..
> Mind you, it kind of sucks after you've been doing it for years and achieved nothing, and whilst trying to cover it up blame everything else.


I think Daz has enlightened you on this already.



Grex said:


> At the moment you have people like Mick doing the exact opposite, he's attempting to wreck the pro japanese drag racing scene by boycotting the major events and trying to get enough people into his own series so he can add credibility to any time he may run outside of any official or recognised circumstances, its not exactly difficult to see.


Shakespeare County Raceway has as much right to host an event same as Santa Pod or any other drag strip. 



Grex said:


> We're not running 12s and 13s at RWYB on a sunday afternoon here,


Correct your not running 12's, 13's 8's etc, actually your not running **** all





Smokey 1 said:


> hope you do make it this weekend Grex, would be nice to chat face to face because you come across as a right Knobhead on here. Hope you prove me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grex said:


> "I come across as a right knobhead" ..




Yep, reading back over the two threads but that's just my honest opinion









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Well,
> 
> Where to start..?
> 
> ...


Again, another person who is entirely missing the point of this thread.

I don't think you'll find a single person anywhere on these forums who has ever said that PT don't do a good job of people's cars, thats not the issue which is being debated in this thread.

The thing which annoys people is Mick's constant arse licking of PT which is rammed down peoples throats everywhere you go on this forum, and his bravado of running 7s and 8s imminently.

Lets not forget that as far as i'm aware, you've not yet taken any pro drag racing cars below high 9s as of yet, i'm sure you plan to - but until that day its all spin coming from Mick's mouth, and you are so far unproven when it comes to pro class drag racing. I'm not saying things will stay like that, but at the moment - thats how it stands.

This thread isn't about PT having to justify itself as a reputable tuner, its to dispell Mick's bullshit - plain and simple.





tweenierob said:


> Maybe its because some nights i am still on the dyno at midnight getting customers cars done, rather than saying 'sorry mate you cant have your car back yet'. You only have to take a look at our carpark, full of other tuners cars, why is that? You may ask 'who knows', well the customers surely do!!


Again, noone questioned it, but it isn't whats being discussed here.



tweenierob said:


> Grex, Not sure what your beef is with PT or me.. Cant say ive ever spoken to you?


I never had any beef with PT or yourself, i'm just sick of having the issue forced down every thread on the forum.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> Reading over this thread and the other one I find it very funny that your information is so alarmingly wrong.
> 
> 
> A nine second road car, that hit 202 mph in a mile? hardly a easy achievement


Never said it was, although it wasn't backed up and as far as I know it never did another 9, so it doesn't really count as far as i'm concerned.
And where was my information so alarmingly wrong, you've not actually demonstrated this at ANY SINGLE POINT in any of your posts.. You must try harder.



Smokey 1 said:


> definitely worth the 5mins in windows movie maker for a laugh, seems to have gotten your back right up


Yeah, my back is right up..  we were pissing ourselves in the pub last night over this thread, i'm having a great time.

The 5 minutes in moviemaker and this post, have brought the weight of the entire GTROC on Mick's shoulders, I guess that was all "for a laugh" was it?

Something tells me that if Mick could have anticipated the response this thread would have, he wouldn't have been so quick to start it.

Make no doubt about it, as Rob from RIPS says, we're expecting a 7 or a low 8.

We've had the hype, we've had to listen to the bravado and spin, now we want to see the tyres light up and and all myths and bullshit put to rest.




Smokey 1 said:


> The rules have changed somewhat, the White was able to run there last year but not in 2008 ?


More like, proper saftey rules have been implemented and why shouldn't they?





Smokey 1 said:


> Shakespeare County Raceway has as much right to host an event same as Santa Pod or any other drag strip.


Of course they have "the right", but again thats not the issue.. 
The issue (as i've said 500 times) is Mick boycotting pod because of the rules and dragging everyone off there in tears because they won't abide the rules.




Smokey 1 said:


> Correct your not running 12's, 13's 8's etc, actually your not running **** all


Boring,,, although not too far from your own truth eh?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> How many more customers with 'Danoh's Map' am i going to see who arent happy with their cars? Why do they leave here happy with another 10mpg and dont cover the car behind in unburnt fuel when on the gas./
> 
> 
> Rob


Is this why my back off my car is always covered in unburnt fuel then? I must admit Dan when i met you, you I thought you where abit of a twat by the way you talked to me. I told you i rebuilt the engine and you laughed asking me if i had any experiance:blahblah: Then i asked to come and watch the mapping and you said no way i like to work on my own. I heard my car run about 3 times on the dnyo when you where mapping it and then it was done. 


I know it a safe map mate but get some people skills.

I still use Abbey and what i just said has nothing to do with them just Dan.

As for this thread. Why does this forum always end up being a slating match. Always getting personal to certain members. 

I cant wait for Sunday now. Maybe a little fight and maybe a 7 sec car. Shit i will be happy if i can improve on my 12.5


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

opcorn: 

The worst thing about all of this is, this is just the start, can you even begin to imagine the threads on here come Sunday afternoon:runaway:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

"If you play with fire eventually you'll get burnt."



dan0h said:


> Matt, I bearly recognised you - writing in English? I thought latin was your thing?


Dan I didn't think comedy was your thing! Can you remember what the latin said, please feel free to enlighten everyone else, I've had so much shit/stress with it that I'm sure it would do me good to get it all off my chest.
I'm sick and tired of all this mate, good money and good faith were given to allow you (that's the business you) to work on my car and where did it get me...
3 months on the road out of 38 and is it back on the road yet???
Oh, do we want to try and blame Top Secret again? Unfortunately you can't blame them this time  




dan0h said:


> It might make _you_ wonder, but I know the reality was that Ronnies car had more power - simple as that, it had a damn great slug of Nitrous that the Lemon doesnt/didnt.


You're right Dan it did make ME wonder as I know the treatment I received, who's to say Mick and numerous others didn't receive the same treatment?
I know 2 years on the trott I stepped back and allowed YOU to work on other vehicles for TOTB etc, lest we not forget that all I wanted was promised in 4 weeks. 4 weeks work that took 9 months? (Not once or Twice but THREE times!)



dan0h said:


> If we're talking without Nitrous here, the lemon actually had slightly more power at the hubs. But once the Nitrous was on for the rocket, it easily made up the difference and then some. I'm sure you have some great conspiracy theory, cooked up by yourself and your team of media moguls.


Media moguls? Now who's cooking things up?



dan0h said:


> I know that "another party" has already suggested that the Lemon was held back on purpose. I can assure you, we went all out with both cars, with what was given - and they both gave as good as they could, given their respective specifications. I personally tried to champion for the use of better fuels for both the cars (one of the reasons why, along with differential changes, the Lemon prospored a little in PT's hands - shortly before it broke itself, and then blame was attemptedly pointed at various parties), but alas the decision to use only Sunoco 109 GT was not mine.


History wasn't a stong subject for you then Dan?
You seem to be able to fabricate the apportioning of blame, why don't you elaborate for us?



dan0h said:


> However Matt, I'm sure you'd much rather believe it was all my, and Abbey's fault that the Lemon was a few tenths off of the Rocket - regardless of my assurances. On a final note I assure you, I had no bias towards either car. I didnt care which one was the fastest top speed or 1/4 mile - as long as it was one of the two that I'd mapped.


The Lemon isn't my car Dan so in all honesty, it doesn't effect me in the same way it would have effected Mick but having seen and overheard certain comments my opinion would be that if Button joined McLaren he wouldn't outshine Hamilton...

You know what Dan0h, you're lining yourself up perfectly to be a scapegoat for a lot of work through association, especially since you respond as if on behalf of those works.

OK to everyone else, I apologies for going a little of topic but it's only a matter of time before the truth outs, I'm sick of this camp shit - people follow good workmanship, good advice and most importantly good service.
If ANother Tuner can provide the same, I'm sure it'll be plastered all over the forum, until then I can only hear the praises of those who step up to the mark.


Back on topic;

Grex, I think you are missing the point too.
You've diminished to the level of everyone else, myself included, and are now responding to all comments even when they don't specifically refer to the topic of conversation. Something you were keen to point out earlier in the thread.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The worst thing about all of this is, this is just the start, can you even begin to imagine the threads on here come Sunday afternoon


7's, 8's or nothing, this place is going to be a war zone next week.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

matt j said:


> Grex, I think you are missing the point too.
> You've diminished to the level of everyone else, myself included, and are now responding to all comments even when they don't specifically refer to the topic of conversation. Something you were keen to point out earlier in the thread.


I'm responding to any point directed at myself, or anyone contesting anything i've said.
And will continue to do so.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Some people are missing the point here by a long shot. 

All GREX is saying "run the time, not your mouth" to Mick so to speak. 

This thread has nothing to do weather Perfect Touch is a good tuner or not (and by all reports many people seem more than happy with them), rather constant reference's to Perfect Touch in people's threads that have nothing to do with them or the subject matter has nothing to do with them..

One thing that concersn me is how childish and personal some tuners are getting with each other.. must do wonder for the reputations of the business's showing future customers how unprofessional they can be.. 

Myabe this thread should be locked as it has reached such a low from the poeple we would usually be looking up to..


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> Myabe this thread should be locked as it has reached such a low from the poeple we would usually be looking up to..


Come off it, this has got to be one of the most entertaining threads for ages


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Grex said:


> I'm responding to any point directed at myself, or anyone contesting anything i've said.
> And will continue to do so.



No mate, you're still missing the point;

2 schools of thought;

1. You can't stand the fact that Mick is very vocal regarding his cars, his passion for cars, his personal aims/claims for those cars and his prefered tuner (Which in your opinion, which you are entitled to, is BS) but you DO have the option to ignore it.

2. There are those who regularly chat with Mick, tuners included, who know and understand Mick and what he's about and the majority of the time he's winding those people up as he likes to do as often as he can - it's called banter. I do agree sometimes he goes a tad OTT but then again that's what makes us all unique and not sheep.

Whilst I understand your point, clearly you are missing the flip side.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ease*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> There is a massive difference between the high 9 Mick has done once and a low 9, then double the efffort and if your lucky, your into the high 8s, then try making that high 8 into solid mid 8s, not easy at all.
> 
> Rob


Trouble is Rob, I make this job _look_ easy..... :thumbsup:


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

This is entertainment, i love it, all the magazine mechanics, forum whores, you need another keyboard before the skyline needs an oil change, 

i dunno bout you lot but i love it here in N.Z, 

I watched Performance car Tv the other day to see one of Rob's r34 at meremere dragstrip and to see it hunker down and lift its nose off the line all four spinning in full street trim makes my spine tingle. 

atleast here the shit dont stick its put up or **** off. period. 

keep up the nice work rob, when my pockets are deep enough i'll be knocking on your door.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

matt j said:


> No mate, you're still missing the point;


Orly?




matt j said:


> 2 schools of thought;
> 
> 1. You can't stand the fact that Mick is very vocal regarding his cars, his passion for cars, his personal aims/claims for those cars and his prefered tuner (Which in your opinion, which you are entitled to, is BS) but you DO have the option to ignore it.


Ironic that the points your making, that i'm apparently missing are ones i've already made to the point that we're now going round in circles, i'll explain again just for you.

There are many people who are very vocal about their cars and what they wish to achieve/have achieved. But hardly any of them are forceful with their hidden agendas or go as far to boycott racetracks (which I keep going on about, but I view it was pretty damn pathetic)
I'd be interested to hear your views on this.

You're right, I do have the option to ignore it but i've ignored it for long enough, and choose to for no longer.



matt j said:


> 2. There are those who regularly chat with Mick, tuners included, who know and understand Mick and what he's about and the majority of the time he's winding those people up as he likes to do as often as he can - it's called banter. I do agree sometimes he goes a tad OTT but then again that's what makes us all unique and not sheep.
> 
> Whilst I understand your point, clearly you are missing the flip side.



I can see harmless banter as easily as anyone, i'm also capable of reading between the lines, so are the countless other people (who shall remain nameness) who have PMd me on the subject, and those who have actually mentioned this to me off their own back in person.

Like anyone, Mick has his harmless banter just for winding people up with, (don't we all) but on the "flipside" there is a different side to it.. *ahem* prostreetdragseries *ahem*


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL....

This thread is a great read sitting from the outside.

Why dont we just wait til Sunday when this issue of people talking up themselves will get settled?

Then, after Sunday, the evidence will be there.

Good luck Mick, hope all goes well for your run(s):thumbsup:


----------



## GPEGTR (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mbeg*

After reading all this and the links of the threads put up, ive come to realise a lot about m6beg, my opinion now hes some rich guy with more money than most and splashes cash around to achieve some super star status or somethin, I didn’t see it before as I enjoyed the things he is doing but now on here hes been speaking about hasn’t actually achieved anything no matter how much he spends. this threads put a new light on this lemon and white for me. Hes no underdog as some peple seem to think, just a bloke flashing money about, the opposite maybe. Hes spending more money than a tuner or race team would I thought he’d drag raced and won stuff, but I searched and cant see anything like that, just lots of things which seem to be said when he is drunk or something.

my 2 cents worth as a skyline enthusast.

Grex, maybe you should take a chillpill a bit, its just cars m8!

I will try to come to the race this weekend, is anyone else comming?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I dont know - all this argy bargy could have been saved if Mick had bought a GTST in the first place - everyone knows they are proven low 8's :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> I dont know - all this argy bargy could have been saved if Mick had bought a GTST in the first place - everyone knows they are proven low 8's :chuckle: :chuckle:


Its only a GTST John :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> I dont know - all this argy bargy could have been saved if Mick had bought a GTST in the first place - everyone knows they are proven low 8's :chuckle: :chuckle:


LMFAO - Best comment so far


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

-chuckle- Did I just go back 4 years in time, seem to remember that comment alot !

-waves at John-

Doing good work sir, congratulations.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> LMFAO - Best comment so far



I see all you GTS and ex-GTS owners stick together!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

beaumackenzie said:


> This is entertainment, i love it, all the magazine mechanics, forum whores, you need another keyboard before the skyline needs an oil change,
> .


Spot on :chuckle: 

Obviously we did expect the content to go downhill untill Sunday when something actually does ( or doesnt ) happen 

But this is just simply :runaway: :runaway: 

_Ironic that the points your making, that i'm apparently missing are ones i've already made to the point that we're now going round in circles, i'll explain again just for you._ :lamer: 

Translation
I havent posted for a few minutes and cant think of anything to say so I will repeat myself.

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: more content please less waffle opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

I am sure that after sunday normal service will be resumed and there will be plenty of entertainment for the paying public :thumbsup: 

I have of course booked sunday evening off and will order a takeaway so I dont miss anything


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Lamb said:


> I see all you GTS and ex-GTS owners stick together!


PMSL  - Second best comment, just remember that those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones  :runaway:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> PMSL  - Second best comment, just remember that those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones  :runaway:



Your in third place Chris.....3 seems to be your lucky number mate...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> Trouble is Rob, I make this job _look_ easy..... :thumbsup:


Have to disagree with some of you, this is the second best post now :clap:


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*LOL*

KeyBoard Warriors:blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I tell you what, if Micks runs a 7 on sunday, i'm staying offline for a few day's. This place is gonna be a moderators nightmare. lmfao

Gotta love the GTR register sometimes

mook


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> Spot on :chuckle:
> 
> Obviously we did expect the content to go downhill untill Sunday when something actually does ( or doesnt ) happen
> 
> ...


More to the point, can't think of anything else worth adding to what i've already said, I think you'll agree i've said it all? 

I love it when i'm so solid on my ground, that all people can say are things like this 



RSVFOUR said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: more content please less waffle opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Kettle - Pot?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I tell you what, if Micks runs a 7 on sunday, i'm staying offline for a few day's. This place is gonna be a moderators nightmare. lmfao
> 
> Gotta love the GTR register sometimes
> 
> mook


-chuckle-

Mate I dont think its going to be any better if he doesnt run a 7 best pack the suitcase -grin-


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I've got a wardrobe full of flameproof suits and more on order  :flame:

I'm seriously considering taking a trip down to shakespeare for one day this weekend, I wanted to go to the first round but the weather was too bleak to risk the drive.
If the weather looks like it'll hold up, i'm 95% sure i'll go along


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> I tell you what, if Micks runs a 7 on sunday, i'm staying offline for a few day's. This place is gonna be a moderators nightmare. lmfao
> 
> Gotta love the GTR register sometimes
> 
> mook


Staying offline?? Bottler.....


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> I tell you what, if Micks runs a 7 on sunday, i'm staying offline for a few day's. This place is gonna be a moderators nightmare. lmfao
> 
> Gotta love the GTR register sometimes
> 
> mook



As tongue in cheek as that's meant Mook, unfortunatly it's true !

After the fantastic time a big group of us from the GTROC had in Europe this weekend at Spa & Nurburgring, where everyone pitched in to help one another and spent the evenings laughing together over a few beers etc you come home buzzing to find a big kick off ONCE again on the GTR Register and a thread like this....not only do I find it very sad but I also find it bloody embarassing !

Clubs like the MLR must look at us lot and just laugh :sadwavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as much as other forums must point and laugh, its cannot be a "skyline only" habit, these storm in a teacup threads.

might suggest other forums don't have as widespread a userbase, or clamp down on these sorts of threads in thier infancy, but every now and then we get a corker.

if Mick hadn't started this thread i'd have locked it ages ago 

Wish i could have made the ring trip  will be on the october one though !! :clap: 

mook


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Mick, good luck with your runs this weekend, whatever the times, I do hope you achieve your goals mate. 

im defo taking my car to p.t now.............

thanks for the info every1


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> I dont know - all this argy bargy could have been saved if Mick had bought a GTST in the first place - everyone knows they are proven low 8's :chuckle: :chuckle:


Mick was after a skyline, not a tubed drag car


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Grex said:


> I'm seriously considering taking a trip down to shakespeare for one day this weekend, I wanted to go to the first round but the weather was too bleak to risk the drive.


Too bleak to risk the drive??? Lol you should have tried going down the strip!!!  :chairshot 

Butuz


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, here we go again!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> As tongue in cheek as that's meant Mook, unfortunatly it's true !
> 
> After the fantastic time a big group of us from the GTROC had in Europe this weekend at Spa & Nurburgring, where everyone pitched in to help one another and spent the evenings laughing together over a few beers etc you come home buzzing to find a big kick off ONCE again on the GTR Register and a thread like this....not only do I find it very sad but I also find it bloody embarassing !
> 
> Clubs like the MLR must look at us lot and just laugh :sadwavey:


As long as there are different avenues to travel regarding tuning that will be the way mate.
And as long as people do their talking on a keyboard it will carry on in this fashion.
As for me, I think Micks a top bloke.
Anyone who will lend a man his trailer, with TweenieRob driving my broken car to Rons is ok in my book and I wish them both the best of everything in their ventures.
They didn't have to help me and there was no "hard sell" or slagging off of tuners/mappers while we were driving and chatting about sushi.

Talk face to face guys, common ground can be found and you might even find you like each other.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*PT*



bobwoolmer said:


> im defo taking my car to p.t now.............
> 
> thanks for the info every1


You've been inspired by this thread Bob, I mean, Mick, I mean Bob?  

Interesting how people come out of nowhere and say the strangest things isnt it......

If you didnt know P.T existed before this thread, you must have had your head stuck up your anus Bob, I mean Mick....I mean Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> You've been inspired by this thread Bob, I mean, Mick, I mean Bob?
> 
> Interesting how people come out of nowhere and say the strangest things isnt it......
> 
> If you didnt know P.T existed before this thread, you must have had your head stuck up your anus Bob, I mean Mick....I mean Bob. :thumbsup:


Post of the week, pmsl..


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Butuz said:


> Too bleak to risk the drive??? Lol you should have tried going down the strip!!!  :chairshot
> 
> Butuz


lol. the A1 is pretty dangerous when its wet at 70mph :shy:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> You've been inspired by this thread Bob, I mean, Mick, I mean Bob?
> 
> Interesting how people come out of nowhere and say the strangest things isnt it......
> 
> If you didnt know P.T existed before this thread, you must have had your head stuck up your anus Bob, I mean Mick....I mean Bob. :thumbsup:


it ain't Mick:nervous:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by RSVFOUR 
more content please less waffle 

Kettle - Pot? 

You really dont understand my post do you . 

Its a tounge in cheek post - its a joke - Its not a serious post . 

Because now to a lot of people ( unlike your goodself) its not a serious thread anymore but it is bloody funny as everyone keeeps saying.

A lot of us dont give two figs if you have issues with Mick and you cant see it.

An awful lot of people simply read the thread not because they are for or against you but bacause its seriously good entertainment as I said ( and you missed.)

I win on Sunday either way it doesnt matter if Mick runs a 7 8 9 even a 6 or not at all 

Whatever happens this thread will be hilarious which is why I and a lot of people read it . Its better than East Enders - 

So when you start criticising people who start their post with this thread is great entertainment  and write tounge in cheek comments then you really have lost it but its a great read.

Please do carry on


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

RSVFOUR said:


> it doesnt matter if Mick runs a 7 8 9 even a 6 or not at all



If Mick runs a 6, i'm leaving the country!



mook


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> You really dont understand my post do you.
> 
> Its a tounge in cheek post - its a joke - Its not a serious post .
> 
> ...


Ahh... so it is a joke post then then 

Whatever gave me that idea!




RSVFOUR said:


> I win on Sunday either way it doesnt matter if Mick runs a 7 8 9 even a 6 or not at all


Yet more jokes!



RSVFOUR said:


> So when you start criticising people who start their post with this thread is great entertainment  and write tounge in cheek comments then you really have lost it but its a great read.


I've lost it? pmsl..  Exactly who was I criticising? I think you should check who i've criticised more carefully before you repost... unless i've missed something you wish to point out... or its another joke post? 

Please do carry on


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Whoooo, thats an exhausting read. I`ve met Mick a few times and he`s a very nice chap, enthusiastic - my god is he ever.
And i also read his posts on here and get sick of the PT and Tweenie are the fooking daddies, 7`s are imminant, however they are only posts. We dont have to read them. 
Personally i wish Mick and his team all the best as i cant see a 7 being on the cards when you see how long its taken other cars to climb into the 8`s, i might be wrong and if i am i`ll be very humble and he`ll deserve the praise that he`ll rightly get.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It all comes out in the wash... time will indeed tell and I'm all for people posting what they think.

Some people just dig themselves a deeper hole without realising what they are doing.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

tweenierob said:


> ...
> Danoh, cant knock Rockets results. But to say you tried your best with the lemon. Pull the other one!!
> Whilst driving to PT the first time, Mick had to pull over on the motorway as the car was overheating. Radiator so ****ed i cant believe no damage had come, why didnt you spot this? I had the car for one week and put it in the nines and another 20mph on the top speed!! ONE WEEK!! in 2 years of tuning the lemon and god knows how much money you didnt come close, in fact I was standing next to mick when he phoned you and you said one of the mods i did was a massive backwards step guess not eh..
> 
> ...


Rob.

I did spot the radiator, it didnt take much spotting as the temp gauges frequently used to reach for the sky - the radiator was discussed with Mick many times, but its replacement was not my decision to make, I just mapped the cars and gave mick my time whenever he wanted - anything else was for management to deal with, but I know Mick did talk about it a few times with various people and nothing was done, that was never my department so how exactly is it my fault? Many times I complained that car had heat issues.

As for AFR's, cars were always mapped to ratios agreed with management. 11.6's usually a final arrangement - ironic you should mention this as I know of at least two cars that were bought to Abbey because they were too rich (high 10's) on your maps. Swing, roundabout. As an interesting point of note data from a number of Jap sources says that over 1.8 bar should be 10.8 full load, and I've usually kept way away from that.

As for the fuel - Sunoco 109 GT did make a gain over pump, but on the lemon it never made the gains we'd seen on other cars. If sunoco was so good, why did you run the lemon on drag gas? Which is basically C16.

As for your new pally-play with Mark, I wont get drawn into it - Mark has the luxury of taking as much time as he wants on the dyno - I didnt have that. 
I've already had a number of people contact me requesting my services as they are unhappy with mapping from elsewhere.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I find this slagging off of Tuners and there staff very distasetful indeed
What is this forum coming to!
friendly banter yes but not thisuke:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

RKTuning said:


> I find this slagging off of Tuners and there staff very distasetful indeed
> What is this forum coming to!
> friendly banter yes but not thisuke:


Totally agree Ron


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Andy Barnes said:


> You've been inspired by this thread Bob, I mean, Mick, I mean Bob?
> 
> Interesting how people come out of nowhere and say the strangest things isnt it......
> 
> If you didnt know P.T existed before this thread, you must have had your head stuck up your anus Bob, I mean Mick....I mean Bob. :thumbsup:


i wouldnt trust my car with half the garage's out there 
rip off merchants ,

its always perfect touch that i hear about nowadays from fellow gtr owners..

ive been ripped off,skanked.. had my engine go pop because they didnt no shit .................

i got one car sitting in a garage very close to me,with the engine blown ,cost me so far £5,500 and its still fd up .......

everybody that i know with gtr's here in brum are now taking there cars to perfect touch ........they must be doing something right.......


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Dont you just love kids, they always have to have last word...lol.

Nevermind.

Anyway good luck on Sunday Mick and hope you reach your goal and better.


Tony


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Dont you just love kids, they always have to have last word...lol.
> 
> Nevermind.
> 
> ...



Thank you Tony.

Its all in the fish you know.  


Mick


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*:chairshot*



m6beg said:


> Thank you Tony.
> 
> Its all in the fish you know.
> 
> ...



huh..What the hell does that mean.....doesnt make any sense


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm gonna run a 6 in my car. Just need that 500 shot of nitrous and a jet engine with afterburner like the one a guy installed into his Beetle...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'm gonna run a 6 in my car. Just need that 500 shot of nitrous and a jet engine with afterburner like the one a guy installed into his Beetle...



Still gonna be a street car , dont forget that


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

street legal in California!!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Just my 千 yen　worth.

Mick....and as you mentioned on my thread, I will do on yours, 

I have know mick before as a friend. All I will say is he is very passionate about the GTRs. And loves a good pint and chat like all of us. Yes that can also happen out of the pub in the home and whilst on the PC  and can get carried away, like we all have done before at some point.

But its only ever harmless passion for what we all love to do...

I can understand that some people will take that the wrong way, and in turn Mick will take offence to comments poated against him just as I did with him and his brother John before re Endless cement engines.

So on that note Mick, I hope you do well. publically from me, what was said before between us is water under the bridge....Good luck with your racing.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> street legal in California!!


This will be the same California that wont let its original hotrods drive or even start there engines due to its emissions policy.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's technically legal because the original drivetrain is intact and unaltered. The jet engine is of course not legal to operate on the highway...one would think, but actually, there's no California code prohibiting jet-powered vehicles on the road - with only one of them running around, the state hadn't thought to make them illegal....yet!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

High Octane said:


> huh..What the hell does that mean.....doesnt make any sense


You have to be there to understand.
Oh and Yes Mick it is all in the Fish speaking of which we have to pay a visit to very soon...lol.

Tony:thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

That beetle is insane lol.

We need to sort out a GTROC sushi Night, enough of us going now  Fuggles? 

Rob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> That beetle is insane lol.
> 
> We need to sort out a GTROC sushi Night, enough of us going now  Fuggles?
> 
> Rob


Do they serve bread rolls Rob ? 

Few of these bun fights could be sorted out then...BOOM BOOM


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Nah mate its a Perfect Touch Sushi night no rif raf allowed....lol.

Sorry couldnt resist.

Tony


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great idea Rob.

We should invite all the haters:chuckle: :chuckle: As you lot thing you know me after a few beers.:chuckle: :chuckle: My god you haven't seen nothing   


Regards.

Mick


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Good god!!!
What a thread.
I would just like to add that whatever the facts against fiction arguments may bring, there are some of us on the forum who really enjoy reading posts from the guys on here who put their money , time and effort where their mouth is. I enjoy reading about what aspirations people have for their cars and feel sorry for them and join in their disappointment when something goes wrong to stop them acheiving their goals.
With regard to this particular subject.........you could almost wind the clock back a few years and exchange Micks name for Keith and Perfect Touch for RB Motorsport. I don`t get it to be honest. Why are people so jealous of other peoples acheivements or attempts ? I guess the media in the UK have it right. Back an underdog and the minute they reach a certain height, knock seven shades out of them.Pathetic guys.
Why can you not just post support for someone whether they are excited about getting into the 11`s or the 7`s.........the enthusiasm is the same.
My 2p
jas


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

M19 GTR said:


> Nah mate its a Perfect Touch Sushi night no rif raf allowed....lol.
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist.
> 
> Tony


Dont forget me ..... I know Im GTRless but still....

Mick... only met you once mate... but you couldnt have been more down to earth. I guess some people just dont get what the word "banter" means..... just like when I called a bird a fat C#'nt the other day.....she just didnt get it. :bawling: oh well :chairshot


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Jason abz said:


> Good god!!!
> What a thread.
> I would just like to add that whatever the facts against fiction arguments may bring, there are some of us on the forum who really enjoy reading posts from the guys on here who put their money , time and effort where their mouth is. I enjoy reading about what aspirations people have for their cars and feel sorry for them and join in their disappointment when something goes wrong to stop them acheiving their goals.
> With regard to this particular subject.........you could almost wind the clock back a few years and exchange Micks name for Keith and Perfect Touch for RB Motorsport. I don`t get it to be honest. Why are people so jealous of other peoples acheivements or attempts ? I guess the media in the UK have it right. Back an underdog and the minute they reach a certain height, knock seven shades out of them.Pathetic guys.
> ...



You just hit the nail on the head mate, that is exactly as it is in the UK.
Its a Shame really.

Tony


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Tony
Still got some Civic bits for you here mate, you down soon?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Nismoalex said:


> Dont forget me ..... I know Im GTRless but still....



Im sure we can allow a bettle driver to join us...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Jason abz said:


> With regard to this particular subject.........you could almost wind the clock back a few years and exchange Micks name for Keith and Perfect Touch for RB Motorsport.


Thats very true and THAT was irritating back then also. I think the point is that threads are started on one random subject or another and 95% of the time a certan member will come on and throw in the name of a, now well-known, Herts based tuner. In the sales sector this would be undoubtedly called the 'hard sell'. While I welcome recommendations re garages etc I, personally dont want it rammed down my throat at EVERY opportunity. TBH, and I'm sure im not the only one, this constant bombardment only serves to NOT make me want to use PT. (I mean this from a perception point of view, NO bearing on their friendliness, work ethic etc)...



> I don`t get it to be honest. Why are people so jealous of other peoples acheivements or attempts ? I guess the media in the UK have it right. Back an underdog and the minute they reach a certain height, knock seven shades out of them.Pathetic guys.


I totally agree...this kind of mentality sucks and is another reason why the UK media gets such a bad name.

TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ok guys

Japfest is coming up, Micks going to do his best, and we will all watch and wait.

Its not a moon landing, he can only do the best the conditions and car and his skills allow.

lets all enjoy him representing the marque and having the balls to put his money into something we all love.

bring on that 6 mick so i can go to Oz.

Mook

p.s. locked upon various requests.


----------

